# Suns' starting 5



## mj (Aug 10, 2002)

IMO these should be the Suns' starting lineup this coming season

PG Marbury
SG Johnson
SF Marion
PF Stoudamire (he will be the surprise of this team)
C Tsakalidis

I think this team will win around 35-40 games in the west and be the 10th seed.

What do you guys think?


----------



## sundevilPAT (Jun 18, 2002)

Agreed, though there is no 10th seed in the playoffs.....


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Towards the end of the season for sure that will be the starting 5, but I don't think Amare will be a starter right off the bat. He'll probably work his way into the starting 5 by season's end, sort of like Chicago's rookies did last year.


----------



## sundevilPAT (Jun 18, 2002)

If Colangelo knows what's good for him and the team, he'll start Amare.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sundevilPAT</b>!
> If Colangelo knows what's good for him and the team, he'll start Amare.


Amare can get minutes without starting you know. He would probably foul out in the 1st quarter if he was starting on opening day.


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

I think the starting 5 in the beginning of the year will be

1. Stephon Marbury
2. Joe Johnson
3. Shawn Marion
4. Scott Williams
5. Jake Tskadalidis

Towards the end

1. Starbury
2. Johnson
3. The Matrix
4. Amare
5. Jake


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

If Gugliotta is healthy, he will start.


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

HA, a healthy Gugliotta? Like that will happen. Will he might be healthy, but it will only be for like 10 games. So, i would not be dependent on him.


----------



## sundevilPAT (Jun 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PhatDaddy3100</b>!
> HA, a healthy Gugliotta? Like that will happen. Will he might be healthy, but it will only be for like 10 games. So, i would not be dependent on him.


I think this might be Googs last year if he is still hurt............


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

*Suns have 3 reasons to be a contender*

Suns will depend on youth and their young veterans....

I'm a real big fan of Marion, and I think he will be the cornerstone of the Suns organization, he's very athletic and active, he plays very big for his size and position, he can Block and hit the the boards with the best of them. I really like his game. 

The Suns have an outstanding draft pick in Amare Stoudamire, he's going to bring in a strong inside presence for the Suns, he has great potential and will be physical enough to bang with the other 4's & 5's in the league. He's young and he will learn fast. His skills and talent alone will carry him in the right direction

StarBury - He's as stable as they come, He'll provide leadership on the floor, a scoring threat from the outside and off the penetration, look for him to have a big year.

Player to watch....
Googs - now or never!! needs to improved and remain injury free


All and all, the Suns will put up a fight for the 7th or 8th seed, anything can happen, Consistancy and injuries will be the key for them all year.


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

Yeah, I think you guys got a steal- I think Amare's gonna be the best PF to come outta this draft.


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

*Opening Day*

PG: Starbury

SG: Hardaway

SF: Marion

PF: Outlaw

C: Tsakilidis

*Later on in the year*

PG: Starbury

SG: Johnson

SF: Matrix

PF: Stoudamire

C: Tsakilidis


*The Future* 

PG: Starbury

SG: Johnson

SF: Matrix

PF: Alton Ford

C: Stoudamire


----------

